
The Fear of Common Knowledge - jlhamilton
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/07/fear-of-ck.html
======
wallflower
The essay that this blog points to is one of the most thought-provoking essays
I've read in a while. Still trying to grok it

------
redorb
<http://uncrediblehallq.net/blog/?p=66> < the long but WAY HAVE TO READ,
version ;

------
adrianwaj
It's not so much the fear of common knowledge, it's the fear of the truth and
what that exposes about oneself.

------
nazgulnarsil
this is why politics can be so frustrating. we know they're lying, they know
we know they're lying. people sometimes don't realize the second part.

